# S3 getting hot



## shawn01 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have verizon s3.. I have stock Rom. Deodex hrd leak. Stock kernel. No changes to set cpu. It gets hot when I'm checking facebook. Or doing anything simple. hot as in 100 degrees. Is that ok? Should I ignore it? I've also changes Kernels several times. They all run hotter then stock. Changed roms almost all of then. I do have apps frozen I'm titanium. Their bloatware mostly. Also I read somewhere if phone gets hot disable media storage... I did that and it runs 10 degrees lower. If I leave it some apps won't work, or I can't downloads things. Any help is good help thanks.


----------

